# push pole epoxy?



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

You can use West Systems 105 thickened with cabosil or JB weld. Both will work great, but West Gflex will work just as good. Just make sure your push pole is on a dead flat surface when setting up.

I've built a dozen or so Mangrove Push Poles with WS 105, but this was before WS Gflex was on the market.

Follow the directions and you'll be fine.

Here's a link to the proper way of assembly.. Fool Proof!

http://www.microskiff.com/threads/byopp-build-your-own-push-pole.31822/


----------



## Whiskey Angler (Mar 20, 2015)

G3615 said:


> I just received my mangrove FTO 19'6" multi piece push pole. What epoxy do you guys recommend? I did a search and it seems west marine G flex is a good option. Any other opinions? Thanks


I used good ol' fashioned JB weld on my mangrove PP. Put enough on the ferrules that it oozes out to create a good seal, and then have a rag and some acetone ready to wipe off the excess epoxy that oozed out. The important thing is that you sand and clean all the ferrules and inside of pole sections and wear gloves to keep your contaminants off the materials.


----------



## RobA (Aug 21, 2015)

Whiskey Angler said:


> I used good ol' fashioned JB weld on my mangrove PP. Put enough on the ferrules that it oozes out to create a good seal, and then have a rag and some acetone ready to wipe off the excess epoxy that oozed out. The important thing is that you sand and clean all the ferrules and inside of pole sections and wear gloves to keep your contaminants off the materials.


Same here and I've had no issues.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Snookdaddy, what's been your experience of the Mangrove pole kit pushpole compares to others?

I've seen them, but never used them.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

ive used the Locktite marine packet for fiberglass poles.
comes in .8 oz. two part syringe for $5.00
is this a FGlass or CFiber pole ?


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

anytide said:


> ive used the Locktite marine packet for fiberglass poles.
> comes in .8 oz. two part syringe for $5.00
> is this a FGlass or CFiber pole ?



I think the Mangroves are carbonfiber. So with that being said, those joints don't have to flex, so there should be no reason not to use a good 2 part marine epoxy.


----------



## G3615 (Oct 25, 2015)

This pole is carbon fiber. I purchased the epoxy G flex 655 from west marine today. Im about to start sanding and putting it together. I do not have experience with any push pole as im still new to poling and this will be my first pole.


----------



## G3615 (Oct 25, 2015)

anytide said:


> ive used the Locktite marine packet for fiberglass poles.
> comes in .8 oz. two part syringe for $5.00
> is this a FGlass or CFiber pole ?


 carbon fiber


----------



## G3615 (Oct 25, 2015)

Snookdaddy said:


> You can use West Systems 105 thickened with cabosil or JB weld. Both will work great, but West Gflex will work just as good. Just make sure your push pole is on a dead flat surface when setting up.
> 
> I've built a dozen or so Mangrove Push Poles with WS 105, but this was before WS Gflex was on the market.
> 
> ...


Asweome right up. Going to follow this as I assemble. I purchased g flex 655 for the epoxy.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

snook knows.


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

Backwater said:


> Snookdaddy, what's been your experience of the Mangrove pole kit pushpole compares to others?
> 
> I've seen them, but never used them.


Yeah well I'm not Snookdaddy but compared to a Stiffy or G2 whatever or old loop they're a pos. They're too short imo because they have to be - they flex a lot, they take a beating to UV exposure, and most recently my foot snapped off. But they're a lot better than a fiberglass pole and okay for entry level. If you're thinking about poling more than 25% of the time then I'd save money and get the higher end poles. Before someone jumps me, I own a Mangrove and used it on Thursday.


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

Backwater said:


> Snookdaddy, what's been your experience of the Mangrove pole kit pushpole compares to others?
> 
> I've seen them, but never used them.


I agree with Megalops. They flex too much when you make one longer than the standard 19'-6" model.. I think they're a great pole for the money and will push lighter skiffs with relative ease.

I think the best "bang for the buck" push pole is the MHX 21' from the rod component people at Mudhole.
http://www.mudhole.com/MHX-21-Foot-Carbon-Push-Pole

This is the closest pole I've found that competes with the Stiffy Hybrid and is a bargain @ $399. It is every bit as stiff as the Hybrid and seems to be a few ounces lighter too..

I have a Stiffy Hybrid and a buddy has the MHX and I was very impressed when I poled his skiff around for a day.. I'd buy one without reservation and even add a section to 24' without any worry about flex issues..

Also, They'll give you 10% off if you sign up for their newsletter and free shipping on orders over $149. At $360 and free shipping, it's a steal! If you don't want to hassle with constructing one, call Tom @ Wang Anchor and he'll build it for you for around $50..


----------

